# AP editors: Obama relies on staged propaganda photos



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Editors of The Associated Press condemned the White House's refusal to give photojournalists real access to President Obama, who prefers to circulate press release-style pictures taken by his own paid photographers.
These official photographs are little more than propaganda, according to AP director of photography Santiago Lyon.
The AP has only been permitted to photograph the president alone in the Oval Office on two occasions-both in his first term-and has never been allowed to photograph the president with his staff in the office. The AP generally receives access when foreign leaders are visiting, but at other times the White House relies on its own photographers to take pictures and distribute them to the press.

Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2013/11/01/ap-editors-obama-relies-on-staged-propaganda-photos/#ixzz2jUp50BRf


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Staged "propaganda"eek not good for Barry when the boot lickers are offended.Had enough AP??? or would you like some more snooping on your reporters? To bad its to little to late, the AP carried the water for this Socialist and now its time to pay the piper to bad the American people are so stupid.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

CNN Anchor: Obama Admin. Threatens Journalists Who Make Obama Look Bad
November 1, 2013

By KRISTIN TATE

On Wednesday morning, CNN anchor Carol Costello made a shocking statement on air. She said that the Obama Administration can be "nasty," and threatens the jobs of reporters who make the president look bad. These allegations are shocking, coming from a reporter who can easily be thought of one of "Obama's people." During a discussion about the firing of national security official Jofi Joseph, panelist Jason Johnson said, "The Obama administration is very thin-skinned."

Read more at: http://shark-tank.net/2013/11/01/cnn-anchor-obama-admin-threatens-journalists-who-make-obama-look-bad/ | The Shark Tank


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

Journalist don't make him look bad, being the worst POTUS EVER does!
Obviously even he can't handle the Truth!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

It took them this long to figure this out? Some investigative journalists these guys are....


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

I've said it before and I will say it over and over again. Too fucking late to say "we didn't know!" Bullshit! You were warned but you chose the silver tounged devil. Now live with it and STFU!


----------

